# INSTANT POT



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone use one of the pressure cooker instant pots?

My DIL has one and did a small sirloin roast with taters, onions, carrots. She browned the meat, added the veggies, and 30 mins later it was done. I was impressed. The meat had a nice sear, and was medium rare on the inside, and quite tender for a tough cut of meat. I did a little research and ordered one today. I'd like to try some ribs in it and then finish them on the grill or in the smoker. I'll get rid of the crock pot that we have.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Just bought the 8 qt one. Did some lamb shanks using the pressure mode. Turned out fantastic in very little time.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I asked a couple people today about them. No one has tried them. I see their is a rack to do like a beer can chicken. Thumped a squirrel today. He's soaking in salt water. Pressure cooker may be a good way to make some Q stew.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thinking about getting one for Christmas,I haven't heard a bad thing about them.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> I asked a couple people today about them. No one has tried them. I see their is a rack to do like a beer can chicken. Thumped a squirrel today. He's soaking in salt water. Pressure cooker may be a good way to make some Q stew.


I've heard to only do skinless chicken. Skin will just be rubber at the end of the process even if you try to brown it first. 
I did some homemade Mac N Cheese now too (Gluten free for guests) and that turned out fine. 
When it came to the lamb I could not believe how much flavor the sauce had and how juicy the lamb was even though it appeared overcooked to my eyes. I guess under pressure it retains moisture better than other methods.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

We got one not long ago , tried a pork loin and lasagna so far , both turned out great


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Great for squirrels and rabbits too...


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

My SIL has one, they love it. I'll be getting one shortly

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Made clam chowder the other day. Fantastic.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

The one i ordered is here. Still in the Christmas box. I'm not sure if Santa will give it to her--or me...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

So many choices. https://instantpot.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Instant-Pot-Product-Comparison-Nov-27-2017.pdf


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

What price range are we looking at for a big size one? My wife is getting one for Christmas,like or not! Lol


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-...id=1513031939&sr=8-3-acs&keywords=Instant+Pot

This is the 8qt. I got the DUO Plus 6 quart. There's only 2 of us here most of the time..


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

$120 on ebay https://www.ebay.com/p/Instant-Pot-Duo80-8-QT-7-In-1-Multi-Functional-Pressure-Cooker/1056813463


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> $120 on ebay https://www.ebay.com/p/Instant-Pot-Duo80-8-QT-7-In-1-Multi-Functional-Pressure-Cooker/1056813463


Seems strange Frank, says 8qt in add them when i click on the sellers item description it says 6.
Better check with the seller to verify. 
I'm definitely gonna get one at some point

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Josh R said:


> Seems strange Frank, says 8qt in add them when i click on the sellers item description it says 6.
> Better check with the seller to verify.
> I'm definitely gonna get one at some point
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Indeed it does.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Indeed it does.


Could just be a mistake on the details, some people sell lots of stuff and make a mistake posting, most sellers answer questions fairly quickly from there dealings I've had on there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Josh R said:


> Could just be a mistake on the details, some people sell lots of stuff and make a mistake posting, most sellers answer questions fairly quickly from there dealings I've had on there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I inquired. See what they say.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

inally have had a chance to use it a few times. The Instant Pot works great. Some of the recipes aren't the greatest, but that's part of the learning curve. Chili was good -crock pot type settings, wife has made a couple soups, tried a scalloped potato dish that was just a bad mix. Sliced potato's took 1 minute to cook under pressure. Wife didn't salt them.

Did the ribs tonight. The boneless country style.. Browned in some oil in the cast iron, put in the insty pot with half an onion, some BBQ sauce watered down a little. Set it on warm for an hour just because I had to wait to cook. Cooked high pressure 15 mns, let it rest for 15. Put the ribs on foil on the grill (fall apart tender would have fell thru the grates) and Sweet Rays to crust them up a little for about 20 minutes. Cut it with a spoon tender. Probably the most tender ribs I've had in a long time.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Well just received mine Saturday, finally unpacked it today. Just gotta figure out what to cook first

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

